# Translations of The Hobbit



## EvanB22 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
I`m looking for information about the translations of the Hobbit into French (there are two, I`m interested in both). I have the translations themselves, but I`m wondering if anyone knows where I can find information about them? I`m looking for commentary or something similar. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Nov 12, 2017)

The translation is easy to find, but that is clearly not your question.
If you mean commentary on the translation process, then I cannot help.
If you mean commentary on the book itself, then "The annotated Hobbit" (annotations by Douglas A. Anderson) is a good source. It was also translated into French: "Le Hobbit annoté" (ISBN 978-2-267-02389-3).


----------

